# Может ли спина "давать" на другие органы?



## white_mouse (11 Апр 2010)

Добрый день!

У меня протрузии в поясничном отделе: дегенерация L4-L5, циркулярная выпуклость L4-L5 3мм, циркулярная выпуклость L5-S1 2мм.
Это после родов, малышу сейчас 8 месяцев. Боли, прострелы, иногда немеет нога. Совсем не могу носить малыша, иначе сильные обострения. Представьте, как это тяжело.

Запуталась в куче существующих методов лечения... А есть какая-то доказательная медицина при лечении позвоночника? Хотелось бы услышать информацию: если ты будешь делать упражнения на профилакторе Евминова (например), то 70 процентов, что вылечишся через 4 месяца. А то как получается. Каждый предлагает тот метод, на котором "сидит". Масажисть - вам нужен масаж, мануальный терапевт предлагает свой метод, кто-то советует плавание и т.д.
Я уже ходила к одному масажисту/мануальному терапевту. Вроде советовали как хорошего. После этого начали сильно неметь ноги и рука. Слава Богу, что это прошло. То есть не то что в эффективности, но даже в безопасности методов нет уверенности. Поэтому и хотелось бы лечится у кого-то, кто использует методы доказательной медицины.
И еще 2 вопроса
- помогает ли при протрузиях мануальная терапия/остеопатия?
- можно ли мне плавать в бассейне, не опасаясь осложнения или простужения поясницы?


----------



## Monocyte (11 Апр 2010)

white_mouse написал(а):


> - помогает ли при протрузиях мануальная терапия/остеопатия?
> - можно ли мне плавать в бассейне, не опасаясь осложнения или простужения поясницы?



По симптомам может быть уже и не протрузия. Она могла быть еще до родов. Необходимо очень осторожно подходить к выбору методов лечения, мануальная терапия строго противопоказана. Ее результатом может стать грыжа диска, тогда лечение растянется на месяцы и годы. 
По поводу бассейна тоже все не так просто: у Вас понижена инервация органов, за которые отвечает данный сегмент позвоночника, то есть нервные импульсы поступают с нарушениями, кровоток тоже нарушен, реакция на переохлаждение - не исключен воспалительный процесс, причем не в самом позвоночнике, а даже в органах, связанных с этим разделом позвоночника. 
Если все-же решитесь на посещение бассейна - главное сейчас, плавать только держа тело в строго горизонтальном состоянии, не напрягая шейный и поясничный отдел, идеально было бы в маске с трубкой, как на море. 
По поводу советов, которые Вам дают и рекомендуют своих врачей - я здесь новичок на этом форуме, и вообще я заинтересовалась этим форумом потому что у меня болеет мама, у нее две грыжи дисков. Есть хороший доктор, но здесь нельзя рекламировать никого, как я понимаю, прочитав правила форума. Поэтому самое главное - не рисковать здоровьем и искать методы, не связанные с мануальной терапией, а их сейчас достаточно.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Апр 2010)

Если описание верно, то с такими результатами МРТ можно жить долго и счастливо. Не видя снимков и больного, трудно помочь больному. Но на форуме давно уже консультирует киевский доктор Игорь Зинчук. Обратитесь к нему и, уверен, он Вам поможет. Скорейшего выздоровления!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2010)

> Необходимо очень осторожно подходить к выбору методов лечения, мануальная терапия строго противопоказана. Ее результатом может стать грыжа диска, тогда лечение растянется на месяцы и годы.


Это откуда такие сведения?
А для чего делают мануальную терапию, Вы знаете?


> По поводу бассейна тоже все не так просто: у Вас понижена инервация органов, за которые отвечает данный сегмент позвоночника, то есть нервные импульсы поступают с нарушениями, кровоток тоже нарушен, реакция на переохлаждение - не исключен воспалительный процесс, причем не в самом позвоночнике, а даже в органах, связанных с этим разделом позвоночника.



Это откуда такие сведения?

Добавлено через 11 минут
Вот такое мнение есть.


Профессор Н.А. Шостак
РГМУ

Боли в нижней части спины (low back pain – LBP) в настоящее время широко распространены, а в развитых странах, по данным экспертов ВОЗ, достигли размеров эпидемии, что в большинстве случаев, по мнению Walsh A., связано с возрастающими нагрузками на человека. [2]. Популяционные исследования выявили ассоциацию БНС с такими факторами, как пол и возраст, осанка, мышечная сила, подвижность позвоночника [3]. В недавно проведенном в Швеции популяционном исследовании спинальных болей среди лиц в возрасте 35–45 лет установлено, что частота возникновения болей за последний год составила 66,3%, причем данный показатель среди женщин был незначительно выше, чем среди мужчин. У 25% респондентов возникли существенные проблемы с трудоспособностью, степенью нарушения функционального статуса. В Великобритании вследствие болей в спине в 1992 г. было потеряно 90 миллионов рабочих дней, что уступало только заболеваниям органов дыхания и кровообращения. При этом 75% больных составили пациенты от 30 до 59 лет, то есть в период максимальной трудоспособности [3]. Сходные результаты были получены и в исследованиях Торопцовой Н.В. и соавт. Было показано, что заболеваемость с временной утратой трудоспособности у лиц с LBP составила 47,2 и 41,8 и 5,1 и 4,1 случаев на 100 работающих в 1992 и 1993 гг; максимальной заболеваемость была у мужчин в возрасте 34–44 лет и женщин в возрасте до 34 лет [1]. 

Широкое распространение LBP, в том числе у лиц молодого и среднего трудоспособного возраста, обусловливает большое социальноэкономическое значение данной проблемы. Поэтому в число приоритетных направлений, рекомендованных ВОЗ к детальному изучению в рамках Декады костей и суставов (The Bone and Joint Decade 20002010 гг.), отнесены и боли в спине (WHO, 1999). 

Выделяют первичный и вторичный синдром БНС. Первичный синдром чаще всего развивается в возрасте от 20 до 50 лет. В его основе лежат механические факторы: спондилез и межпозвонковый остеохондроз, дисфункция мышечносвязочного аппарата спины, грыжа диска. У лиц моложе 20 лет и старше 50 лет преобладает вторичный синдром БНС, при диагностике которого Hadler предлагает использовать набор симптомов индикаторов (табл. 1). 

Известно, что основой так называемого первичного синдрома LBP является остеохондроз (спондилез) позвоночника в сочетании с мышечно–связочными нарушениями. Остеохондроз позвоночника – это дегенеративное поражение хряща с реактивными изменениями тел позвонков (спондилезом). Спондилоартроз, как известно, представляет собой дегенеративный процесс, локализующийся в межпозвонковых суставах, являющихся обычными синовиальными суставами с двумя покрытыми гиалиновым хрящом суставными поверхностями. И гиалиновый (суставной), и волокнистый (межпозвонковый диск – МПД) хрящи состоят из клеток – хондроцитов, синтезирующих протеогликаны, и межклеточного вещества (хрящевого матрикса). 

В настоящее время установлено, что МПД это разновидность хрящевой ткани, богатой протеогликанами, представленными сульфатированными глюкозаминогликанами и коллагеном I и II типов. Протеогликаны диска (пульпозного ядра и фиброзного кольца) представлены хондроитинсульфатами, которые гомологичны протеогликанам суставных хрящей периферических суставов. Показано, что процессы дегенерации в межпозвонковых и периферических суставах принципиально не отличаются [3]. 

Клинически заболевание может протекать остро (до 3х недель), подостро (от 3х до 12и недель), или хронически (более 12ти недель в году, либо до 25ти эпизодов БНС ранее). Выделяют 4 вида болей в спине: локальные, проекционные, радикулярные (корешковые) и боли, возникающие вследствие мышечного спазма. 

Многие вопросы диагностики и лечения БНС не решены вовсе, либо находятся на стадии обсуждения и изучения. ВОЗ обсуждает следующие методы лечения БНС:

1. Устранение причины болей в спине. 

2. Отдых в течение нескольких дней (от 2 до 5). 

3. Ношение бандажа (поясничный корсет часто и в некоторых случаях с успехом используется при болях в спине, но в 1999 году сформулировано положение о том, что с точки зрения доказательной медицины не получено свидетельств о необходимости ношения бандажа, в связи с чем в настоящее время рекомендуется ношение корсета в острый и подострый период болезни, а в последующем только по рекомендации врача). 

4. Нестероидные противовоспалительные средства (НПВП). 

5. Миорелаксанты. 

6. Локальная терапия: инъекции (анестетики, глюкокортикоиды), мази, акупунктура. 

7. Мануальная терапия. 

8. Тракция (с позиции доказательной медицины нет данных о ее безусловной эффективности). 

9. Транскутанная электронейростимуляция. 

10. Физические упражнения. 

11. Физиотерапевтические процедуры (фонофорез, синусоидальномодулированные токи, ультразвук, лазеромагнитотерапия). 

12. Хирургическая декомпрессия. 

13. Обучающие программы для работы с пациентами. 

14. Психологическая коррекция, особенно при хронической люмбалгии. 

Однако эксперты ВОЗ подчеркивают, что ни мануальная терапия, ни физиотерапия, ни тракция позвоночника с позиции доказательной медицины себя не оправдали. Хирургическая декомпрессия позвоночника является дорогостоящим методом лечения, применяемым лишь у небольшого числа больных с осложненным течением заболевания (грыжа дисков, стеноз позвоночного канала и др.), зачастую ассоциирующимся с запущенной стадией остеохондроза позвоночника. В связи с этим разработка новых методов консервативного лечения болей в спине является перспективной и актуальной.


----------



## white_mouse (12 Апр 2010)

Спасибо всем большое за информацию! А насчет "жить долго и счастливо" - так ведь боли же... Тем более, кормлю ребенка грудью, и выбор препаратов ограничен.


----------



## Елена Михайловна (12 Апр 2010)

white_mouse написал(а):


> Спасибо всем большое за информацию! А насчет "жить долго и счастливо" - так ведь боли же... Тем более, кормлю ребенка грудью, и выбор препаратов ограничен.


*white_mouse*, сочуствствую. Действительно, пока деть мал придётся туговато.
Загляните в "Курилку". Тема "Книга, которая помогает жить". Там я писала о книге про вашего земляка А.Гринштата. Возможно инфа будет полезной. 
Методика проверена на себе и группе товарищей 
Удачи.


----------



## white_mouse (12 Апр 2010)

Спасибо за совет!
А можно спросить мнение участников форума о профессоре В. Гонгальском? 

Почитала разные сайты, этот человек как-то наибольшее доверие вызывает. Не хотелось бы ошибаться, потому что уже реально "задолбалась", плачу и т.д.  И много специалистов уже прошла.

Кстати, от доски Евминова у меня лично три раза пробовала - и три раза обострение, боль. Хотя врач с Евминова дал добро на использование доски, делала легкие упражнения по их методике.

Уже писала, что ходила к массажисту, после первого же сеанса начали неметь ноги и рука, на спине были синяки. Слава Богу, острое онемение прошло.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Апр 2010)

" Имеющий уши да слышит!" Доктор Игорь Зинчук, консультант форума. Доктора  Ларионов, Игнатьев. В Киеве есть специалисты.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (20 Апр 2010)

white_mouse написал(а):


> А есть какая-то доказательная медицина при лечении позвоночника?



Позволю  себе дополнить информацию, приведенную Уважаемым Доктором Ступиным (относительно нелекарственных методов лечения вертеброгенной патологии с точки зрения доказательной медицины) следующими данными (источник: статья «Острая скелетно-мышечная боль в пояснично-крестцовой области: диагностика и лечение» Е.В. Подчуфарова (Кафедра нервных болезней ГОУ ВПО ММА им. И.М.Сеченова); 2008):

«Относительно нелекарственных методов лечения острой боли в спине можно отметить, что мануальная терапия рекомендуется пациентам, не вернувшимся к нормальному уровню повседневной активности. При этом большинство клинических рекомендаций, в том числе и последние европейские, не указывают оптимальные сроки проведения мануальной терапии. Отмечено, что этот метод лечения эффективнее плацебо, однако он не имеет преимуществ перед другими видами лечения (лечебная физкультура, "школа боли в спине", прием анальгетиков). В целом манипуляции на позвоночнике у пациентов со скелетно-мышечной болью в спине, проводимые квалифицированными специалистами, являются безопасным методом лечения.

Лечебной физкультуре при острой боли в пояснично-крестцовой области посвящено 12 рандомизированных исследований с участием около 1900 пациентов. В 8 из них эффективность лечебной физкультуры сравнивали с другими методами лечения (прием НПВП, "стандартное" лечение врачом общей практики, поддержание обычной активности, мануальная терапия, "школа боли в спине", физиотерапия – коротковолновая диатермия). С высоким уровнем доказательности не выявлено преимуществ лечебной физкультуры перед перечисленными методами лечения. В 4 рандомизированных исследованиях сравнивали эффективность лечебной физкультуры и "неактивных" методов лечения (образовательный буклет, имитация ультразвукового воздействия, постельный режим). Результаты этих наблюдений были также не в пользу лечебной физкультуры. Современные клинические рекомендации отмечают нецелесообразность назначения специальных упражнений при острой боли в пояснично-крестцовой области. Мультидисциплинарные программы лечения целесообразно применять у работающих пациентов с подострой болью в спине и ограничением активности более 4–8 нед. Обычно они включают образовательную программу ("школа боли в спине"), лечебную физкультуру, изучение и, по возможности, изменение условий труда, поведенческую психотерапию. При этом вклад каждого из указанных методов воздействия изучить невозможно.

При острой боли в спине не эффективны тракции позвоночника. С низким уровнем доказательности показана неэффективность чрескожной электрической нейростимуляции и применения кортикостероидов при острой скелетно-мышечной боли в спине. Нет доказательств в пользу или против применения психотерапии, антидепрессантов, посещения "школы боли в спине", назначения массажа. Из-за недостаточности доказательной базы в программу лечения пациента с острой болью в поясничной области не целесообразно включать ношение фиксирующего поясничный отдел пояса. Целесообразность, сроки и объем повторного обследования пациента с острой болью в спине хорошо не изучены. В большинстве клинических рекомендаций указано на необходимость повторного обследования пациента в рамках описанного "диагностического треугольника" при отсутствии улучшения в течение нескольких недель или ухудшении состояния. Кроме исключения "серьезной патологии" и компрессионной радикулопатии, в этом случае необходимо исследовать психосоциальные факторы риска и скорректировать соответствующим образом лечение».


----------



## white_mouse (6 Май 2010)

У меня сейчас резкое обострение, и хочу спросить у участников форума, как его снять.
Мучаясь болями в пояснице и ноге по ходу седалищного нерва, я пошла-таки в Клинику вертеброневрологии профессора Гонгальского. К нему самому.
Диагнозы такие:
- дисфиксация тазобедренных суставов
- нейропатия левого седелищного нерва
- кифоз
По его рекомендации прошла 10 сеансов физиотерапии магнито-лазером, уколола 3 укола наклофена (дальше выпила 4 таблетки наклофена, так как образовались уплотнения) и каждый день делала ЛФК, которую меня научили.
Уже несколько дней поясница вообще не болела, и от счастья я почти летала. Но...
Вчера делела ЛФК и решила повисеть на турнике. По-моему, он дал обострение, болит спина в области поясницы (может такое быть, или искать причину в чем-то другом?).
Теперь думаю, как обострение снять. Вопросы:
- правильно ли я понимаю, что надо день-два минимум движения? То есть не идти на работу,  сидеть дома, носить фиксирующий пояс?
- уместно ли дня 2 опять попить наклофен, или достаточно пластыря олфен?
Буду благодарна за ответ!


----------



## white_mouse (31 Авг 2010)

Есть такая теория, что все болезни от спины. У меня такая ситуация, что на 9 месяце беременности началось сильное неприятное вздутие кишечника. Прошел год, а проблема остается. Это все идет паралельно с болями в спине - начались на 3 месяце беременности.
Я сейчас пытаюсь найти причину проблем с кишечником, и задумываюсь - а не может ли это быть спина?


----------



## axakal (31 Авг 2010)

white_mouse написал(а):


> Есть такая теория, что все болезни от спины. У меня такая ситуация, что на 9 месяце беременности началось сильное неприятное вздутие кишечника. Прошел год, а проблема остается. Это все идет паралельно с болями в спине - начались на 3 месяце беременности.
> Я сейчас пытаюсь найти причину проблем с кишечником, и задумываюсь - а не может ли это быть спина?


Ваши подозрения оправданы. Как позвоночник в ответе за проблемы в животе, так и живот в ответе за проблемы в позвоночнике. И треий вариант, когда они не в ответе друг перед другом.. Желаю решения вашей задачи..


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (31 Авг 2010)

Не может....


----------



## kobi (31 Авг 2010)

white_mouse написал(а):


> Есть такая теория, что все болезни от спины.


Есть такая теория, что все болезни от нервов, кроме 3-х.... yahoo

Не может.umnik


----------



## white_mouse (5 Дек 2010)

Люди, а вам не кажется маразмом, что современная медицина не может ответить даже на такой простой вопрос, как "Полезно ли плавание при болезнях спины"? Как, как мне лечиться?! Я уже год и 4 месяца страдаю болями в спине (после родов). Куда я уже только не обращалась, кто меня только не лечил. Спасибо большое клинике Гонгальского, боли в пояснице ушли. Они одни из немногих, кто учит пациентов упражнениям для спины.

Но у меня появились боли возле левой лопатки. И с этим я уже ничего не могу поделать. Куда бежать, у кого лечиться? Каждый предлагает свой метод. А как, как понять, поможет этот метод или нет? Ведь протоколов лечения болезней спины нет? Или есть? В Украине точно нет, а в России? Сейчас скачаю большую умную книгу о болях в спине и буду читать, хоть я и не медик, а что делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2010)

white_mouse написал(а):


> ...а страдаю болями в спине (после родов). .
> ... появились боли возле левой лопатки



А диагноз-то у вас есть, болит-то из-за ченго?


----------



## white_mouse (5 Дек 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А диагноз-то у вас есть, болит-то из-за ченго?


Спасибо Вам большое, доктор Ступин, что обратили внимание на мой пост!

Последние мои диагнозы звучат как "люмбалгия, дорсалгия". Так же у меня есть кифоз 2 степени - по мнению одного врача или сколиоз - по мнению другого. Есть грыжа в поясничном отделе 2 мм, но эти два врача говорят, что это не она есть причиной боли в спине. Раньше было воспаление седалищного нерва, и, если не ошибаюсь, дисфиксация тазобедренных суставов, но теперь у меня жалоб уже нет. 

На днях постараюсь сделать МРТ грудного отдела. Уже делала МРТ поясничного отдела и ретген грудного, плюс УЗИ... чего-то там в тазу, тяжело сказать,  на бланке название УЗИ не написано, только много показателей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2010)

Вообщем причина боли неясна.
Тогда давайте все по порядку и очень подробно.


----------



## white_mouse (5 Дек 2010)

Тогда расскажу по порядку (дополнительно к предыдущему посту).
Во втором треместре беременности начала болеть спина. По глупости я думала, что нужно просто терпеть, после родов пройдет. 

После родов не прошло. Очень болела поясница. Я еще ребенка пеленала, сев на правый бок. Через несколько месяцев таз был настолько перекошен, что это было видно в зеркале. 

Не буду описывать мытарства, куда я ходила и чем я лечилась. Пришла я в клинику Гонгальского (Киев). Диагноз "дификсация тазобедренных суставов", "кифоз грудного отдела". Делали физиотерапию, коррекцию позвоночника (мануальная терапия), немного пила и колола диклофенак. Упражнения. После длительного курса упражнений стало лучше, но появились боли возле левой лопатки.

Эти боли мне лечили там же: 
- коррекцией позвоночника
- массажем
- упражнениями
- пластырем Олфен
Стало лучше, но боли до сих пор есть...

Постаралась рассказать подробно, спасибо, что спрашиваете.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Дек 2010)

Приведите результаты исследований:
-ренгеновское исследование поясничного и грудного отдела, тазобедренных суставов
-МРТ поясничного отдела
-данные омотра невролога
-анализ крови, мочи

На данный момент искривление туловища в поясничном отделе остается, посмотрите на себя в зеркало?
Если есть, сделайте фото.


----------



## white_mouse (5 Дек 2010)

Все это постараюсь предоставить. Наверное, лучше будет это все прикрепить, когда будет МРТ грудного отдела - чтобы полная картина была.
Насчет операции, то это не я спрашивала. В моем случае врачи никогда ничего мне не говорили об операции.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Дек 2010)

А что мешает вновь обратиться в клинику Гонгальского?


----------



## white_mouse (10 Июл 2011)

Сегодня утром у меня занемел и покалывает палец правой ноги. Неприятная боль и покалывание, если дотрагиваюсь им до любого предмета. Ходить тяжело - не могу на это палец ступать, прихрамываю. Немножко отдает в остальную часть стопы, но ходить, слава Богу, могу.
Встала нормально, через минут 15 на кухне ощутила резкую боль и онемение при ходьбе.
Вопрос: это из-за того, что у меня проблемы со спиной, или от колена?
Примечание:
1. Спина: боли после родов, грыж нет. МРТ нормальное. Для нижнего отдела спины помогают упражнения, а для верхнего - плавание в бассейне. Правда, забросила я это дело, потому что бассейн летом закрыт  а озеро холодное после дождей. Вчера вечером сделала упражнения для нижнего отдела спины. Я их давно уже не делала. Но раньше очень много раз делела, и все было ничего, помогали.
2. Колено. Ноющие боли, не зависимые от ходьбы. Усиливаются от холода. Заключение МРТ: наличие медиапателярной складки правого коленного сустава. Признаки начальных дегенеративных изменений в медиальном мениске и суставных хрящах. Синовиит (незначительные проявления.)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2011)

Палец покраснел?


----------



## white_mouse (24 Авг 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Палец покраснел?


Нет, но, слава Богу, онемение прошло. Спасибо!

Еще один вопрос. Я как заложница. Болит колено (Заключение МРТ: наличие медиапателярной складки правого коленного сустава. Признаки начальных дегенеративных изменений в медиальном мениске и суставных хрящах. Синовиит (незначительные проявления.)
И спина болит вверху. После родов. От боли в спине помагает только плавание, и ничего больше. Но я боюсь идти в бассейн, потому что боюсь, что колену будет хуже от воды 26 градусов. Может ли колену стать хуже от бассейна?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2011)

> От боли в спине помагает только плавание, и ничего больше. Но я боюсь идти в бассейн, потому что боюсь, что колену будет хуже от воды 26 градусов. Может ли колену стать хуже от бассейна?


От воды не будет хуже, будет хуже от избыточного движения.


----------



## white_mouse (29 Ноя 2011)

Ура ура ура, я вылечила спину!
Чего только не перепробовала... Но помогло вот что:
1. Для верхней части спины – только плавание.
2. Для поясницы – только специальные упражнения, которые меня научили в клинике Гонгальского в Киеве.
Кланяюсь им по пояс!

Правда, один врач в этой клинике сказал мне, что плавание только вредит спине. Что у всех пловцов больные спины. Он забыл добавить, что плавание вредит только тем, кто им профессионально занимается (какая-то гиперподвижность позвоночных суставов, что ли. Это мне уже другой врач объяснил потом). Из-за этого ложного совета я полтора года мучилась после родов со спиной, но когда начала ходить на плавание – моей радости не было предела. Раньше я даже ребенка докормить не могла. Тяжело было сидеть, и я поручала кому-нибудь докормить ребенка, а сама шла и ложилась.

Короче, мораль этой басни такова: почему, ПОЧЕМУ так редко учат упражнениям, которые единственные есть методом исцеления от 95 % больных спин, и почему так часто впаривают фигню?
Как же я боялась, что эта очерняющая жизнь боль останется на всегда! Сколько же врачей я обошла!.. Что мне только не прописывали – и уколы Траумель, и уколы деклофенака, и аппликатор Ляпко, и массажи дорогие, и мануальную терапию, и... и... и... Тысячи потраченых гривен. Некоторые вещи приносят облегчение, но только временное. Они не решают проблему.
И только в одной клинике я нашла тренера, которая учит специфическим упражнениям для спины.
Вопрос: эти врачи и клиники хотят помочь человеку или служат для продажи препаратов, товаров и услуг?
Даже если бы мне посоветовали: делай упражнения, то нужен ведь еще человек, который научит делать правильно, которого можна спросить: «А мне от этого упражнения хуже не станет?» Тренер ответит: «Нет». И я поверю, потому что через ее руки проходят сотни. Нужен контроль профессионала.
Надеюсь, моя история станет поучительной пациентам. Но особенно мне бы хотелось, чтобы она стала поучительной для врачей. Пожалуйста, лечите, чтобы вылечить (в большинстве случаев это только бассейн и упражнения). Не ставьте себе за цель сделать нас своими постоянными клиентами (той же мануалки или массажа). Денег, может, и меньше, но ведь позитивной кармы больше!  А может, и пациенты потянутся к врачу или клинике, где РЕАЛЬНО ПОМОГАЮТ РЕШИТЬ ПРОБЛЕМУ.


----------



## zMarinaz (30 Ноя 2011)

А какой диагноз-то был? Что так и написано "больная спина"?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Ноя 2011)

Кому-то помогает йога, кому-то пилатес. Кто-то в восхищении от Бубновского, а кто-то от Дикуля. Одному помогли пиявки, другому иголки. У кого-то поболело и само прошло.
  В общем, как пел герой Андрея Миронова, "жизнь полна импровизаций" .


----------



## Alchimik (30 Ноя 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Кому-то помогает йога, кому-то пилатес. Кто-то в восхищении от Бубновского, а кто-то от Дикуля. Одному помогли пиявки, другому иголки. У кого-то поболело и само прошло.
> В общем, как пел герой Андрея Миронова, "жизнь полна импровизаций" .


Доктор, вы перечислили именно все, что мне помогло и помогает пока держаться на ногах. Из всего этого не использовал только иголки


----------



## zMarinaz (30 Ноя 2011)

Alchimik написал(а):


> Доктор, вы перечислили именно все, что мне помогло и помогает пока держаться на ногах. Из всего этого не использовал только иголки


А "поболело и само прошло" часто используете? Насколько эффективный метод?


----------



## white_mouse (30 Ноя 2011)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> А какой диагноз-то был? Что так и написано "больная спина"?


Кифоз грудного отдела и протрузии в поясничном.


----------



## zMarinaz (30 Ноя 2011)

Надеюсь, весной я тоже буду так радоваться, только выложу еще и результаты в виде повторного МРТ))))


white_mouse написал(а):


> Ура ура ура, я вылечила спину!


Вы - молодец!


----------



## white_mouse (30 Ноя 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Кому-то помогает йога, кому-то пилатес. Кто-то в восхищении от Бубновского, а кто-то от Дикуля. Одному помогли пиявки, другому иголки. У кого-то поболело и само прошло.
> В общем, как пел герой Андрея Миронова, "жизнь полна импровизаций" .


То есть объективно эффективных методов типа нет? Доказательная медицина "нервно курит в углу"? Не хочу показаться резкой, но именно такой способ мышления я считаю самым опастным для врачей. Врач должен быть заинтересован "откопать" самый эффективный метод. Быстрый и навсегда. У моего гомеопата (обожаю гомеопатию, правда, спину она не лечит) так вот, у него есть такое понятие в лексиконе, как "хороший результат". Например "хорошего результата от лечения такой-то болезния гомеопатией я не видел (или видел)". Он спрашивает: на сколько процентов тебе помогло? Это не что-то аморфное, относительное и философское. Врачи, которые назначают всякую фигню, надеются на "само пройдет", эффект плацебо и т.д. Или на временный эффект.


----------



## zMarinaz (30 Ноя 2011)

white_mouse написал(а):


> То есть объективно эффективных методов типа нет? Доказательная медицина "нервно курит в углу"? Не хочу показаться резкой, но именно такой способ мышления я считаю самым опастным для врачей. Врач должен быть заинтересован "откопать" самый эффективный метод. Быстрый и навсегда. У моего гомеопата (обожаю гомеопатию, правда, спину она не лечит) так вот, у него есть такое понятие в лексиконе, как "хороший результат". Например "хорошего результата от лечения такой-то болезния гомеопатией я не видел (или видел)". Он спрашивает: на сколько процентов тебе помогло? Это не что-то аморфное, относительное и философское. Врачи, которые назначают всякую фигню, надеются на "само пройдет", эффект плацебо и т.д. Или на временный эффект.


Я хоть и не врач, но считаю, что "одинаковое лечение" не прокатит. Разная реакция организма на разное лечение, кому помогло, а кому и навредило(
Сама я придерживаюсь комплексного лечения - медикаменты, ЛФК и мануалка с методами остеопатии.


----------



## Alchimik (30 Ноя 2011)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> А "поболело и само прошло" часто используете? Насколько эффективный метод?


Вот про мое поболело и прошло 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/4489/


----------



## Alchimik (30 Ноя 2011)

Гимнастика каждое утро по 40 минут. Упражнения подбирал под себя.


----------



## Alchimik (30 Ноя 2011)

У меня "поболело"-это лечь, но не встать, из машины 10 минут вылезать, до туалета по стенке с матюками дойти.  Теперь в офисе стоя работаю Не сижу практически, боюся


----------



## Alchimik (30 Ноя 2011)

Но зарядку делаю, тяжести ношу...Если не сплю, то почти не сижу и вообще на диване никогда не лежу.


----------



## zMarinaz (30 Ноя 2011)

А стоя тоже есть нагрузка на поясницу


----------



## Alchimik (30 Ноя 2011)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> А стоя тоже есть нагрузка на поясницу


Есть конечно. Если я за 15 лет правильно начал понимать свою спину, именно у меня проблема не в нагрузке (стоя она может быть достаточно большая), а в направлении нагрузки. Если направление для меня опасное, позвоночник принимает неправильное положение и грыжа давит на седалищный нерв и тогда тюк....все сначала. Поэтому укрепляю именно короткие мышцы, которые держат позвоночник, мышцы стабилизаторы и т.д. Ну и все остальные тоже. Тренажеры и подручные средства принципиально не использую.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Ноя 2011)

Продолжайте в том же духе!


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2011)

white_mouse написал(а):


> Ура ура ура, я вылечила спину!


 Алилуйя!!!))))


----------



## Alchimik (30 Ноя 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Продолжайте в том же духе!


Иначе никак, койкоместо...Главное, чтобы пациент сам за жизнь цеплялся и верил. Тут волшебной палочки нет, только усилия


----------



## white_mouse (30 Ноя 2011)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> Я хоть и не врач, но считаю, что "одинаковое лечение" не прокатит. Разная реакция организма на разное лечение, кому помогло, а кому и навредило(
> Сама я придерживаюсь комплексного лечения - медикаменты, ЛФК и мануалка с методами остеопатии.


Я "за!" НПВП, мануалку и т.д. как методы улучшения состояния больного. Но врачи должны набраться любви к ближнему и сказать самим себе и пациентам то, что мне сказал один мануальщик-вертебролог: "Я снимаю Вам боль, но решение вашей проблемы там, в спортивном зале". И это касается, я считаю, 95 % людей, которые жалуются на боль в спине. Конечно, есть 5 %, которым нужны другие методы - вплоть до операции. Но надо быть честными с теми 95 % людей.
Надо заставить работать мышцы спины. А не поддерживать иллюзию, что внешнее воздействие может решить проблему - будь то пилюля или воздействие руками доктора. Но вселенская проблема состоит в том, что работа мышц спины приносит слишком мало дохода докторам, клиникам и фармкомпаниям...


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2011)

80-85% не нужны, ни мануалка, ни спортзалы, ни тем более операция. Все проходит само собой, возможно ваше "само собой" совпало с вашим очередным чудо-комплексом ЛФК. ЛФК оно конечно полезно, но на эволюцию самой грыжи врядли повлиять может в лучшую сторону, в худшую очень даже может (дальше выдавить грыжу), а вот в лучшую... В острый период тонус можно поддерживать просто ходьбой, и риска меньше себе навредить. А уж потом, когда диск зарубцевался, можно хоть ЛФК, хоть йога, хоть тренажерка Бубновского, по вашему вкусу)))


----------



## Alchimik (1 Дек 2011)

Как это зарубцевался? Если оболочка диска лопнула, из диска желе это вытекло, застыло, торчит и в нерв при неверном движении давит. Правильно я механику понимаю?


----------



## gudkov (1 Дек 2011)

Alchimik написал(а):


> Как это зарубцевался? Если оболочка диска лопнула, из диска желе это вытекло, застыло, торчит и в нерв при неверном движении давит. Правильно я механику понимаю?


 
Желе не застыло, а усохло, заткнуло собой разрыв диска, потом превратившись в рубцовую (фиброзную) ткань, которая также может немного торчать за пределы диска (рубец-протрузия пару мм.). Также при переломах костная мозоль формируется из гематомы возникшей в момент перелома и т.п. А то что торчит и давит нерв усыхает и лизируется фагами, а при недостаточном имунном ответе, может просто усохнуть но остаться торчать и со временем окостенеть превратившись в остеофит.


----------



## Alchimik (1 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Желе не застыло, а усохло, заткнуло собой разрыв диска, потом превратившись в рубцовую (фиброзную) ткань, которая также может немного торчать за пределы диска (рубец-протрузия пару мм.). Также при переломах костная мозоль формируется из гематомы возникшей в момент перелома и т.п. А то что торчит и давит нерв усыхает и лизируется фагами, а при недостаточном имунном ответе, может просто усохнуть но остаться торчать и со временем окостенеть превратившись в остеофит.


Очень интересно и доступно. Спасибо. Интересно, а как узнать, если там остеофит?


----------



## gudkov (1 Дек 2011)

Alchimik написал(а):


> Очень интересно и доступно. Спасибо. Интересно, а как узнать, если там остеофит?


 МРТ, КТ


----------



## white_mouse (20 Мар 2012)

К сожалению, боль вернулась. И теперь ни бассейн, ни упражнения не помогают...


----------



## Lari (20 Мар 2012)

white_mouse написал(а):


> К сожалению, боль вернулась. И теперь ни бассейн, ни упражнения не помогают...


_На форуме есть консультанты из Украины _


----------

